# Getting pregnant after previous c-section



## sarah_86

Hi I am new to this group, I was just wondering if anyone had had any trouble conceiving after a c-section. We had no trouble conceiving our first, in fact she was a surprise, so we thought it would be easy 2nd time around. We have been TTC for about 18 months. I saw a gynae last year as I have suffered terrible period and ovulation pain ever since my c-section who said to keep trying a bit longer and go for more tests if we still didn't conceive. Anyway we're at that stage now, we had our first appointment at the fertility clinic today, and the Dr recommended a laparoscopy and HSG to look for endometriosis and scar tissue and blocked tubes after the c-section. He seemed to think I will need my tubes removed. 

Has anyone else had problems after a c-section or had similar problems with scar tissue, I was surprised when he mentioned blocked tubes as I thought it would just be a case of getting rid of the scar tissue and we'd be fine, but the Dr was talking IVF.


----------



## staceysm

Hi Sarah,

I haven't personally,  but I have known problems TTC 2 due to scar tissue from a C-Sec, I think that it can sometimes effect implantation.  I think the mention of tubes being removed at this stage is very premature.  The only way you will get answers is from a laproscopy and HSG.

Did you have an emergency C-Sec?  Because I know that sometimes it can be worse.

I wish you all the best.
Stacey


----------



## sarah_86

Hi Stacey,

I did have an emergency c-section, she was back to back and ended up getting stuck in the birth canal so (sorry if this is TMI) they had to push her back up again to get out, it took me a long time to recover. 

I thought it was a bit early to talk about having tubes removed but the Dr has sent me home with the consent form to say they can take them out if they find any problems during the laparoscopy. I would rather find out the results of the laparoscopy, see how bad it is and have a good think before I considered anything so final

Thanks for your reply,
Sarah


----------



## RuthB

Hi Sarah,

I had an emergency c-section with my first (after falling pregnant in only 4 months).  I did a bit of reading about it and it seems that it is a posisibility but not that common.  I have many friends that have gone on to have more children but we havent been so lucky.  When I mentioned it at one of my first doc visits, she was very dismissive of it.  It does seem early to want to take them out, worth a second opinion for sure.  Good luck


----------



## Attagirl

Hi Sarah

I had my DD by crash c-section having conceived her in one month. Now after 9 months of trying I am having IVF. I discovered I have a low AMH which is the reason we are doing this so quickly but who knows if the c-section had another effect. I had a tear in my uterus thanks to the position my DD was in and the fact that the docs couldnt get her out and even with that additional damage three docs have confirmed my uterus has healed well though I shouldnt have a natural labour - if only that was a major concern right now!!

Best of luck.


----------



## sanfrancisco

Hi,my situation is a bit different from yours.I had ivf for ds due to male factor infertility.The male factor is now much improved,but like you I started suffering with terrible ovulation and period pains after my c/section.I had a hsg etc before ds which was clear and was told that I had no problems with my hormones/reproductive system.Due to improved semen quality we decided to try naturally for a while for no2 with no success,a laparoscopy showed a blocked tube probably due to the c/section or egg collection,so we have resorted to ivf again.It is very upsetting but if you do resort to ivf,you have a very good chance of success due to your previous pregnancy.They mentioned tube removal to me which devastated me but I went ahead,both tubes intact and baby 2 is on the way,so it is not always neccessary.Good luck xx


----------



## Evon

I had trouble conceiving after a c-section, I also had this dismissed as a reason by my doctor.
I had all the tests done and no reason why I couldn't conceive.
Went onto to have my DS by ivf.

You can get your tubes checked more simply - they inject a dye into them. 
I chose to do this as felt lap would be too much.
I do not understand why they would remove your tubes?
Ivf would by pass them surely?

Good luck


----------



## sarah_86

Hi thank you all for taking the time to reply,

I think the reason that the Dr wants to remove my tubes is if I do have  hydrosalphinxes(I think that is the right term for blocked tube), you have a much higher success rate at IVF if they are taken out. I have since had an ultrasound scan and that showed polycystic ovaries and a fibroid, so the reason I'm not conceiving could be down to that.

I may ask if I could just take the dye test first, at least then I will know what I am dealing with. I just have the funny feeling that because the clinic is part NHS/part private and we would be paying privately, that the Dr is pushing us in to IVF.


----------



## poppy40

Sarah - sorry for late response, only just seen this post. I had problems conceiving after my emerg section too. I had a lap due to pain and they discovered a large chocolate cyst on one ovary and some other bits of endo which were removed but unknown to me they didn't check my tubes and put everything down to the endo & my age  . 18 months later and still no joy they did another lap only to find my tubes were all twisted and stuck to my pelvic wall by adhesions probably as a result of my CS. Both tubes were also 'sluggish' so we went onto IVF and after a couple of tx we were lucky enough to be blessed with DS2. Found a post about hydros and IVF which may be worth a read http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=263896.0 Also it would be worth getting your fibroid treated as they can cause all sorts of problems with ttc & pregnancy

Lots of luck   xx


----------



## sarah_86

Hi Poppy, thanks for getting back to me, sorry for the late reply, I have been on holiday. Sounds like we have both been in similar situations. I have read the post you suggested on hydros and most people seem to think you have a better chance of IVF success without them. Did you have your tubes removed before IVF? Congratulations on DS2 by the way   I've not seen my consultant since the scan showed PCO, so I'm wondering if he would suggest treating that instead. I'm really not happy at the idea of having my tubes out "just in case" we get a little surprise in the future xx


----------



## poppy40

Sarah - thanks he is definitely my little miracle!  

No I haven't had my tubes removed as although they showed signs of damage I don't have hydros which I 'think' is where fluid has accumulated in a blocked tube? My understanding is that hydros can cause problems with IVF as toxins can develop in the tube and can leak into the uterus and affect the embryos. Sorry its not an area I know much about but I have a FF buddy who had her tubes removed due to hydros - I can put you in touch with her if you'd like more info? 

I had a different gynae cons for my second lap so she basically checked everything & did a full lap, a dye test through my tubes and a hysteroscopy to check my cervix and womb. As well as the adhesions which had twisted & stuck my tubes to my pelvic wall, I had various patches of endo and the chocolate cyst on my ovary had refilled so it was removed (I didn't know it had only been drained the first time until I'd had a consultation with the second gynae) . They can also check your C-section scar from the inside to make sure everything is ok there too.

If they suspect you have blocked tubes, PCOS and fibroids, it may be worth you getting all of the same procedures done to make sure everything has been checked and any potential problems picked up and dealt with. I got all mine done on the NHS as my GP referred me again - if the fertility clinic are suggesting you do it privately its almost the same cost as a cycle of IVF . Also it may be that things can be sorted out & you have a good chance of conceiving naturally and won't actually need IVF. We were told to try for 3 months after the lap but age, dodgy tubes and only one working ovary were quite a lot to overcome! As you say, you don't want to have your tubes removed unless its absolutely necessary 

Take care & let us know how you get on   xx


----------

